# Nice, very cheap display setup for growing 3"-ish terrestrials



## Moltar (Dec 8, 2007)

So in my searches for better, cheaper plastic tubs and various accoutriments i've stumbled across a very affordable setup for growing terrestrials. I'm using these for l parahybanas, n cromatus & coloratovillosus and pampho sp. "purpley star on it's carapace".

6.5"x6.5"x5"deep sterilite tob: $1.15






2" 22.5 deg bend pvc fitting: $1.69
2" pvc plumbing 'test cap" 0.49






Total setup cost (minus substrate) $3.33 plus tax






You can see the t's pretty well through the top. The hinged opening and snap closure are a little worrisome cuz they could both wear out. That's why i'd consider these good temps for growing t's. Also i secure it w/ a rubber band as an extra precaution.

The sterilite was WallyWorld and the plumbing stuff was lowes.


----------



## Moltar (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, those are great for only 3 bucks! I'm gonna run out and buy 4! Oh wait, i just did...


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 31, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Wow, those are great for only 3 bucks! I'm gonna run out and buy 4! Oh wait, i just did...


You're a funny guy, Ethan.

I'm going to print this up and go shopping.


----------



## scottyk (Jan 31, 2008)

Good stuff!

Get some velcro strips from a craft store, and for another fifty cents per container you can secure the lids very well. This was strong enough to keep baby corn snakes from pushing them up, so holding in T's should be no problemo..


----------



## penny'smom (Jan 31, 2008)

Excellent Ethan. :clap: :clap: 

As I have 4 soon to be getting bigger parahybanas (OK, maybe later, rather than sooner  ), I will definately have to keep this idea in mind.  For my roseas, and scrofas, and my smithi too!

Great idea on the velcro too Scotty.


----------



## arachnophoria (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought these same things at WalMart and I agree that they are suitable for growing Ts out in,but the closures are very suspect.I would be sure to utilize the velcro,rubberband,or maybe hot glueing metal snaps from a fabric store on the closure.


----------



## Moltar (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm using a big rubber band to secure them. If the latch gets worn out it's no biggie if i can't reuse them cuz it costs a buck.


----------

